# Ryobi 12v battery system



## JElson (Oct 5, 2008)

I have Ryobi HP1202M 12v drill with 2 batteries and charger that I have only used a few times in the past three years. The batteries quit holding charges at the same time and are "dead". I read that putting a dead battery into the charger could ruin the charger. Of course, I tried to recharge these batteries so have I ruined my charger also? I only get 2 volts from the contacts on the charger but I'm not sure if a battery was in the receiver if that affects the output from the transformer (can't reach contacts when battery is in receiver.) Don't know if I need new charger and new battery or if the charger went bad and couldn't recharge my batteries. New battery and charger cost about $48.48. I can get an older model B&D 12v for $45.00. I really like the Ryobi but not sure of the battery situation as I have read lots of people have trouble with this 12v system. I need help to decide what to do.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I just checked the voltage for my Ryobi 18V charger. It's about 25 volts. I don't know how this would translate to a 12V charger.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

FYI: If you like Ryobi products, HD has 18V starter kits for $69 that include drill,battery,charger,saw. Its usually a promo to get attention to their 18V lineup of various types of 18V tools. I picked up a 18V kit consisting of drill, battery, charger, light for $29 two xmas ago. The NiCad battery is starting to get weak but replacements are relatively inexpensive or I could opt for Lithium. It is currently my back-up drill or the Lend-a-drill. Keep your options open versus maintaining that old 12V. The HD specials on Ryobi occur regularly so keep a lookout....


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

For some reason I just checked my Ryobi 18V chargers all three are putting out 28-29 volts DC,though rated output on the charger is 19volts out..

I know that I have charged dead batterys,I've left my radio on at a job site come back sometimes 2 days later it's dead as dead can be,they charge fine,maybe the 18v is different,

As suggested take a look at some of the Home Depot special's on the 18v Ryobi pac's,if you can find the 2 speed drill and 5"cir saw 1 battery and charger,they sell it for like 60 bucks thats hard to beat,and you can get the battery 2 pack for 40 bucks,


----------

